# Moving to LIve in Brayston South Africa



## Shalom SKY (Jan 14, 2021)

Hi guys how you ?.
Me and my husband will be relocating to South Africa from Botswana.We managed to buy a house in Brayston .But honestly l do not know much about South Africa culture or areas.
1) Is it Safe in Brayston as the house is not in gated community ?.
2) What are best measures can one upgrade for security safety in the house.
3)Are there good places to visit close by and good restraurants ?
4) How best can one try to familirise themselves with culture and communities.
5) What are the dos and donts .
Your responses will be greatly appreciated. 
Please do assist me for we have 2 kids below 5 years.

Thanx 
Shalom


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Shalom SKY said:


> Hi guys how you ?.
> Me and my husband will be relocating to South Africa from Botswana.We managed to buy a house in Brayston .But honestly l do not know much about South Africa culture or areas.
> 1) Is it Safe in Brayston as the house is not in gated community ?.
> 2) What are best measures can one upgrade for security safety in the house.
> ...


1. Bryanston is a very upmarket suburb but that doesnt mean safe. Criminals know that people who live there are rich so they will try to rob you.
2. You will need to subscribe to an armed response in addition to have alarms and the normal security stuff. I am sure the existing owner had some security features there u will inherit, such as perimeter wall/fence, burglar bars etc.
3. Plenty of amazing restaurants around there. Plenty plenty you will be spoilt for choice.
4. There is no culture and generally no communities in upmarket Johannesburg suburbs. Everyone minds their own business and you might not even know your neighbour's name. YOu will just see him/her driving in and out and the occasional noding of heads or light greeting when you bump into each other in a supermarket or garage shop.
5. Dont carry large amounts of cash. Dont flash expensive items.
But in general you will have a pleasant stay.


----------

